# T5 (RL-3) and T936 Calculation of Cumulative Net Investment Loss (CNIL)



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

I use ImpôtExpert on line and when I started my tax income for 2015, the software suggested me many pre-filled out forms. 

It was in 2014 that I earned like 100$ from a High Interest Savings Account which generated a T5 and the bank sent me by mail. I used the value from the input 13 from T5 to enter it in the line 121.

This year I made 10$ from this High Interest Saving Account. So, I saw that ImpôtExpert suggested me the form T936 Calculation of Cumulative Net Investment Loss (CNIL) to input the value from 2014, but I want to know where to write the 100$. These are the options in the form.



*ENGLISH*

*T936 - Cumulative net investment losses (CNIL's)*
Use this page to record the 2015 opening balance of your cumulative net investment losses (CNIL's).

- Total federal CNIL expenses at the end of 2014 = []

- Total federal CNIL income at the end of 2014 = []

*TP-726.6 - Cumulative net investment losses (CNIL's)*

- Quebec CNIL balance at the end of 2014 = []


*FRENCH*

*T936 - Pertes nettes cumulatives sur placements (PNCP)*

Utilisez cette page pour consigner le solde d'ouverture de 2015 de vos pertes nettes cumulatives sur placements (PNCP).


- Dépenses totales de PNCP fédérales à la fin de 2014 = [ ] 

- Revenu total de PNCP fédéral à la fin de 2014 = [ ]

*TP-726.6 - Pertes nettes cumulatives sur placements (PNCP)*

- Solde de PNCP du Québec à la fin de 2014 = [ ]


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't think the CNIL is relevant for interest income. I don't know why Impot-Expert is suggesting it.


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

Me neither. It suggested me this form when I started the file for 2015 with the amount of 100.00$ (what I did in 2014 for a High Interest Saving Account and I declared it in Line 121 at that moment - T5). Can't remember because I deleted that form, but then I think that I need to add it. 

- Total federal CNIL income at the end of 2014 = $ 100.00 (Not sure if it's necessary)

If I input that amount, it doesn't change my tax return. I called to revenu canada and the agent told me that I needed to call the ImpôtExpert, but they just work by email and don't by phone. I sent an email and they answer with links that didn't help me.


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

I called to Canada Revenue Agency to ask for this. And they confirmed that I don't need to fill out this form because T936 is not related to the Saving Accounts. Specifically for "Interest for Canadian Sources"


----------

